# Nissan Primera??



## dugrant153 (Jul 20, 2002)

I was playing Gran Turismo 1 and I found this car.

I ended up drifting better with this car than my usual 180SX. 

Is there a North American equivalent of this car? I'd love to get one.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sure, they are the P10, P11, P12 Nissan chassis.
Infiniti G20 States-side.

FWD so I don't know about the "better drifting" part...

Chris


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

A Nissan primera is the same a a Nissan sentra.. But is is a little better...


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *A Nissan primera is the same a a Nissan sentra.. But is is a little better... *


Reading time....

G20 1998-2001 (P11) Chassis 

Chris
(who has actually driven lots of Primeras)


----------



## levancho940 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hallo, i have nissan primera 2002 2.2di and display writes: "please insert a program disc". when i do this action its starting installing but at the end it writes: "installed unsuccessfully please replace the program disc". nothing is working on centrale console, what can i do?


----------

